# [Workaround] CIFS shares mounten für Kernel ab >=3.8.0

## frank9999

Hallo,

ich habe vorhin den Kernel (gentoo-sources) von 3.7.8 auf 3.8.0 aktualisiert (make oldconfig).

Ging auch problemlos wie bisher immer.

Leider kann ich nun aber nicht meine Samba Shares von meinen Windows Maschinen mounten. 

Vorallem da auch meine distfiles auf einem Server liegen...

Der gleiche Befehl aufgerufen vom alten Kernel mountet damit problemlos die Freigabe.

Benutzername,Kennwort und Rechnername habe ich verändert, muss man ja nicht online stellen  :Wink: 

mount --verbose -t cifs //PC/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles -o user=*****,pass=********

mount.cifs kernel mount options: ip=192.168.1.116,unc=\\PC\distfiles,user=*****,pass=********

mount error(22): Invalid argument

Refer to the mount.cifs( :Cool:  manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)

aus /var/log/messages:

Feb 20 15:24:26 gentoox64 kernel: CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22

Ich habe ebenfalls auch mal die cifs-utils aktualisiert auf 5.8-r1 ebenfalls keine Änderung.

Die .config habe mehrfach überprüft, keine Unterschiede bei cifs gefunden  :Sad: 

Google findet diverses zu dieser Meldung, aber nichts brauchbares...

Wobei ich eine solche sh*t Fehlermeldung unter Linux nicht erwarten würde.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen könnte?

Danke,

Frank

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.52 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2630QM_CPU_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     8183484 total,   7375224 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 20 Feb 2013 14:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo lokal

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi addressbook alsa amd64 aspell berkdb bittorrent bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cec chipcard chm cli consolekit cover cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dc1394 declarative device-mapper dlna dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr ebook efiemu emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac floppy fontconfig fortran fuse g3dvl gdbm gif gimp git google google-gadgets gphoto2 gpm gps gtk hbci iconv id3tag ieee1394 ipv6 java joystick jpeg kde kdepim kipi ladspa lame lcms ldap libass libnotify libsamplerate libv4l libvisual libzfs lirc lm_sensors lyrics lzma mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat mjpeg mmx mng modemmanager modules mount mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib multimedia musicbrainz mysql natspec ncurses network networkmanager nfs nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ofa offlinehelp ogg opengl openmp opus osmesa pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit postscript ppds ppp projectm pvr qt3support qt4 radius rar raw rdesktop readline reiserfs rtmp samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smartcard smp sndfile spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg taglib tcpd telepathy tiff transcode tray truetype tslib twolame udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb uxa v4l vaapi vcd vdpau vdr video vnc vorbis vpx wifi wimax wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="coreboot efi-32 efi-64 ieee1275 multiboot pc qemu" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick synaptics tslib vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver presenter-minimizer wiki-publisher" LINGUAS="de en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 arm i386" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 arm i386" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia dummy radeon nouveau vmware v4l virtualbox modesetting vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHONLast edited by frank9999 on Sun Mar 10, 2013 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

3.8 ist noch unstable  :Wink: 

Es gab etliche Patches fuer CIFS in 3.8:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=log;h=refs/tags/v3.8-rc5

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=log;h=refs/tags/v3.8-rc3

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=log;h=refs/tags/v3.8-rc2

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=log;h=refs/tags/v3.8-rc1

-22 scheint ein generelles Problem zu sein :/

Hier sagen sie, man solle die IP nehmen anstelle des hostnamen:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6734400/what-does-cifs-mount-failed-w-return-code-22-indicate

Schon probiert?

//edit: also etwa so:

mount --verbose -t cifs //192.168.1.116/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles -o user=*****,pass=********

----------

## frank9999

 *disi wrote:*   

> 3.8 ist noch unstable 

 

Das sehe ich bisher genauso  :Wink: 

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gab etliche Patches fuer CIFS in 3.8:
> 
> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=log;h=refs/tags/v3.8-rc5
> ...

 

Ja, leider kein Unterschied  :Sad: 

----------

## disi

Vielleicht kannst du den kernel-developers helfen.

Hier ist eine Anleitung wie man 'schlechte' Patches identifizieren kann:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel_git-bisect

Das dauert aber etwas und dann einfach einen Bug-Report schreiben wie hier beschrieben:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Beautiful_bug_reports

----------

## toralf

 *disi wrote:*   

> Das dauert aber etwas

 *Das* ist nicht das Problem, das ließe sich mit "git bisect run <script>" lösen - aber wenn zwischen den bisect's ein Reboot notwendig wird, ist die Motivation da, wo sie nicht hingehört.

----------

## papahuhn

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Das dauert aber etwas *Das* ist nicht das Problem, das ließe sich mit "git bisect run <script>" lösen - aber wenn zwischen den bisect's ein Reboot notwendig wird, ist die Motivation da, wo sie nicht hingehört.

 

 :Smile:  In der Tat. Man könnte zwar auf dem PC kompilieren, und in einer VM booten, aber bis das vernünftig automatisiert ist, vergehen auch schon mal einige Stunden ...

----------

## frank9999

So habe es heute noch einmal mit dem Kernel 3.8.2 versucht, aber ich konnte immer noch nicht meine Freigabe mounten.

Aber per google habe ich einen "schmutzigen" Workaround gefunden:

Die Option "sec=ntlm" muss dem mount Kommando mitgegeben werden.

In meinem Fall aus:

mount --verbose -t cifs //PC/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles -o user=*****,pass=******** 

wird:

mount --verbose -t cifs //PC/distfiles /usr/portage/distfiles -o user=*****,pass=******** -o sec=ntlm

Gefunden habe ich das ganze hier

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=905929

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=919084

----------

